# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  Wisdom to start the Day ..................................

## Chris Ryser

*






Half of the harm that is done in this world is due to people who want to feel important. They don't mean to do harm. But the harm does not interest them. 

*_TS (Thomas Stearns) Eliot




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Against logic there is no armor like ignorance. 

*_Laurence J. Peter




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Never look down on anybody unless you're helping him up. 

*_Jesse Jackson



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Friendship is like a bank account. You can't continue to draw on it without making deposits. 

*_Source Unknown



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Wit is so shining a quality that everybody admires it; most people aim at it, all people fear it, and few love it unless in themselves. A man must have a good share of wit himself to endure a great share of it in another. 

*_Lord Chesterfield



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Some students drink at the fountain of knowledge. Others just gargle. 

*_Source Unknown




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A stockbroker urged me to buy a stock that would triple its value every year. I told him, At my age, I don't even buy green bananas.

*_Claude Pepper




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do. 

*_Aristotle



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Asking the right questions takes as much skill as giving the right answers.

*_Robert Half




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Once a disease has entered the body, all parts which are healthy must fight it: not one alone, but all. Because a disease might mean their common death. Nature knows this; and Nature attacks the disease with whatever help she can muster. 

*_Philipus A. Paracelsus




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Life is tragic for those who have plenty to live on and nothing to live for. 

*_Source Unknown_




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






People usually think according to their inclinations, speak according to their learning and ingrained opinions, but generally act according to custom. 

*_Francis Bacon




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Lost wealth may be replaced by industry, lost knowledge by study, lost health by temperance or medicine, but lost time is gone forever. 

*_Samuel Smiles




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







When I played drunks I had to remain sober because I didn't know how to play them when I was drunk. 

*_Sir Richard Francis Burton




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Today enormous effort goes into convincing the American public that we're just consumers of media manipulation and sound-bites and spin doctors. That we care only about ourselves, money, and stuff. That acting out of passion and conviction doesn't make a difference. But all history shows that it does. 

*_Bernadine Dorn




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Indifference is an excellent substitute for patience. 

*_Mason Cooley, City Aphorisms, Second Selection, New York, 1985




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A man can only attain knowledge with the help of those who possess it. This must be understood from the very beginning. One must learn from him who knows. 

*_George Gurdjieff




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






I belong to Bridegrooms Anonymous. Whenever I feel like getting married, they send over a lady in a housecoat and hair curlers to burn my toast for me. 

*_Dick Martin




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




In the kingdom of the blind, the one-eyed man is king.* 



_Desiderius Erasmus, Adages




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










If the only tool you have is a hammer, you tend to see every problem as a nail. 

*_Abraham Maslow




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*It does not take much strength to do things, but it requires great strength to decide what to do.
*
_Elbert Hubbard




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A man should choose a friend who is better than himself. There are plenty of acquaintances in the world; but very few real friends. 

*_Chinese Proverb





_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Drink is the curse of the land. It makes you fight with your neighbor. It makes you shoot at your landlord and it makes you miss him. 

*_Anon., Irish Proberb




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





He that has eyes to see and ears to hear may convince himself that no mortal can keep a secret. If his lips are silent, he chatters with his fingertips; betrayal oozes out of him at every pore. 

*_Sigmund Freud




_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A fool's brain digests philosophy into folly, science into superstition, and art into pedantry. Hence University education.

*_George Bernard Shaw



_ :Cool: *


*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



The highest form of ignorance is when you reject something you don't know anything about. 

*-_Wayne Dyer_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


Words and sentences are subject to revision; paragraphs and whole compositions are subjects of prevision. 

*-_C. W. Wendte_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Getting money is like digging with a needle, spending it is like water soaking into sand. 

*-_Japanese Proverb_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




The most learned are often the most narrow minded. 

*-_William Hazlitt_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


Think of many things, do only one. 

*-_Proverb_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


Opinion is the medium between knowledge and ignorance. 


*-_Plato_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Honesty is a good thing, but it is not profitable to its possessor unless it is kept under control. 

*-_Don Marquis_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*

The cult of individuality and personality, which promotes painters and poets only to promote itself, is really a business. The greater the genius of the personage, the greater the profit. 

*-_George Grosz_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



If all difficulties were known at the outset of a long journey, most of us would never start out at all. 

*-_Dan Rather_






 :Nerd: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


Ignorance is preferable to error; and he is less remote from the truth who believes nothing, than he who believes what is wrong. 

*-_Thomas Jefferson_






 :Nerd: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*

Managers are people who do things right; leaders are people who do the right thing. 


*-_Warren Bennis_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




If you do it right 51 percent of the time you will end up a hero. 

*-_Alfred P. Sloan_





 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


You are as young as your faith, as old as your doubt; as young as your self-confidence, as old as your fear; as young as your hope, as old as your despair. 

*-_General Douglas MacArthur_




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




The battle that never ends is the battle of belief against unbelief. 

*-_Thomas Carlyle_






 :Nerd:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




The smallest good deed is better than the grandest intention. 

*-_Source Unknown_





 :Nerd:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


Much ingenuity with a little money is vastly more profitable and amusing than much money without ingenuity. 

*-_Arnold Bennett_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Those who lack the courage will always find a philosophy to justify it. 

*-_Albert Camus_






 :Nerd:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*

The toughest thing about the power of trust is that it's very difficult to build and very easy to destroy. The essence of trust building is to emphasize the similarities between you and the customer. 

*-_Thomas J. Watson_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*Any jackass can kick a barn down, but it takes a carpenter to build it. 

*-_Sam Rayburn


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


He who rejects change is the architect of decay. The only human institution which rejects progress is the cemetery. 

*-_Harold Wilson_





 :Cool: 

*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




It is better to understand a little than to misunderstand a lot. 

*-_Anatole France_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



What we need most, is not so much to realize the ideal as to idealize the real. 

*-_Francis Herbert Hedge_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




A dwarf on a giant's shoulders sees the further of the two. 

*-_George Herbert_





 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



The hungry judges soon the sentence sign, and wretches hang that jurymen may dine.*

-_Alexander Pope_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




The web of our life is of a mingled yarn, good and ill together. 

*-_William Shakespeare_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


They had me on the operating table all day. They looked into my stomach, my gall bladder, they examined everything inside of me. Know what they decided? I need glasses. 

*-_Joe E. Lewis_





 :Cool: 

*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


The fairest thing in nature, a flower, still has its roots in earth and manure. 

*-_D. H. (David Herbert) Lawrence_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




To the world you might be one person, but to one person you might be the world. 

*_Anon


_ :Cool: *
*

----------


## Michael I. Davis

Thought this one sounded familiar:
*Dr. Seuss > Quotes > Quotable Quote**“To the world you may be one person; but to one person you may be the world.”*― *Dr. Seuss






Also a Brad Paisley song   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93niv-kijAY*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


No matter what side of the argument you are on, you always find people on your side that you wish were on the other. 

*-_Jascha Heifetz_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


Hope is a good breakfast but a bad supper. 

*-_Francis Bacon_




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




To talk without thinking is to shoot without aiming. 

*-_English Proverb_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Flowers are restful to look at. They have neither emotions nor conflicts. 

*-_Sigmund Freud_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


Opinion is the main thing which does harm or good in the world. It is our false opinions that ruin us. 

*-_Marcus Antonius_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


It is not because things are difficult that we do not dare; it is because we do not dare that they are difficult. 

*-_Seneca (Seneca the Elder)_

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Pain makes man think. Thought makes man wise. Wisdom makes life endurable

*-_John Patrick_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



A jury consists of twelve persons chosen to decide who has the better lawyer. 

*-_Herbert Spencer_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Politics is not a bad profession. If you succeed there are many rewards. If you disgrace yourself, you can always write a book. 

*_Ronald Reagan


_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*

A good conversationalist is not one who remembers what was said, but says what someone wants to remember. 

*-_John Mason Brown_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Is he alone who has courage on his right hand and faith on his left hand? 

*-_Charles A. Lindbergh_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




If you want a wise answer, ask a reasonable question. 

*-_Johann von Goethe_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


In youth one has tears without grief, in old age grief without tears.

*-_Jean Paul_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


Treat people as if they were what they ought to be and you help them to become what they are capable of being. 

*-_Johann von Goethe_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



If you were graduated yesterday, and have learned nothing today, you will be uneducated tomorrow. 

*-_Source Unknown_






 :Cool: 
*










*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



We may not always get what we want, but surely we will get what we deserve. 

*-_Doug Horton_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Have the courage to be ignorant of a great number of things, in order to avoid the calamity of being ignorant of everything. 

*-_Sydney Smith_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




He that has one eye is a prince among those that have none.

*-_Thomas Fuller_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


The doctrine of human equality reposes on this: that there is no man really clever who has not found that he is stupid. 
**
*-_G. K. Chesterton_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



The difference between a mountain and a molehill is your perspective. 

*-_Al Neuharth_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism, to steal ideas from many is research. 

Anon


* :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


He who asks a question is a fool for five minutes; he who does not ask a question remains a fool forever.*

-_Chinese Proverb_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Make new friends but keep the old ones; one is silver and the other's gold.*

-_Source Unknown_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


Without tact you can learn nothing. Tact teaches you when to be silent. Inquirers who are always questioning never learn anything. 

*-_Benjamin Disraeli_




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Guests, like fish, begin to smell after three days. 

*-_Benjamin Franklin_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*

We should not be so taken up in the search for truth, as to neglect the needful duties of active life; for it is only action that gives a true value and commendation to virtue. 

*-_Marcus Tullius Cicero_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*

Success tends to go not to the person who is error-free, because he also tends to be risk-averse. Rather it goes to the person who recognizes that life is pretty much a percentage business. It isn't making mistakes that's critical; it's correcting them and getting on with the principal task. 

*-_Donald Rumsfeld_




 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*


Confidence is that feeling by which the mind embarks in great and honorable courses with a sure hope and trust in itself.
*
-_Marcus Tullius Cicero_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



The farther backward you can look, the farther forward you are likely to see. 

*-_Sir Winston Churchill_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Be alert to give service -- what counts most in life is what we do for others. 

*-_Source Unknown_





 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




There's none so blind as they that won't see. 

*-_Jonathan Swift_





 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




He that can have patience can have what he will. 

*-_Benjamin Franklin_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*

One ought to be ashamed to make use of the wonders of science embodied in a radio set, the while appreciating them as little as a cow appreciates the botanic marvels in the plants she munches. 

*-_Albert Einstein_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





We are reformers in the spring and summer, but in autumn we stand by the old. Reformers in the morning, and conservers at night.

Ralph Waldo Emerson*








 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







What kind of society isn't structured on greed? The problem of social organization is how to set up an arrangement under which greed will do the least harm; capitalism is that kind of a system.
**
*-_Milton Friedman_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




The fellow who does things that count, doesn't usually stop to count them.*

-_Source Unknown_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The human body is a peculiar device, pat it on the back and the head swells. 


*-_Source Unknown_





 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Every problem has in it the seeds of its own solution. If you don't have any problems, you don't get any seeds. 

*-_Norman Vincent Peale_




*

* :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*



Anger is the most impotent of passions. It effects nothing it goes about, and hurts the one who is possessed by it more than the one against whom it is directed. 


*-_Clarendon_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






In business, words are words; explanations are explanations, promises are promises, but only performance is reality. 

*-_Harold S. Geneen_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*........................the best way to get something done is to begin.*

-_Source Unknown_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Conversation is three women stand on the corner talking. Gossip is when one of them leaves. 

*-_Herb Shriner_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Nothing does reason more right, than the coolness of those that offer it: For Truth often suffers more by the heat of its defenders, than from the arguments of its opposers. 

*-_William Penn_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Nothing is ever lost by courtesy. It is the cheapest of the pleasures; costs nothing and conveys much. It pleases him who gives and ;him who receives, and thus, like mercy, it is twice blessed.

*-_Erastus Wiman_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

You stick your head above the crowd and attract attention, and sometime, maybe somebody, will throw a rock at you. That's the territory. You buy the land, you get the Indians. 

-_David Lee Roth_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Failure is not fatal, but failure to change might be. 

*-_John Wooden_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Technique is noticed most markedly in the case of those who have not mastered it. 

*-_Leon Trotsky_




*
* :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Tact is the ability to describe others as they see themselves.** 
*
-_Abraham Lincoln_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





I'll take fifty percent efficiency to get one hundred percent loyalty.
**

*-_Samuel Goldwyn_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Great spirits have always encountered violent opposition from mediocre minds. 

*-_Albert Einstein_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




A man who has committed a mistake and doesn't correct it is committing another mistake. 

*-_Confucius_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




It is not because things are difficult that we do not dare; it is because we do not dare that they are difficult. 

*-_Seneca (Seneca the Elder)_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Most of the fundamental ideas of science are essentially simple, and may, as a rule, be expressed in a language comprehensible to everyone. 

*-_Albert Einstein_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Price is what you pay. Value is what you get. 

*-_Warren Buffett_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




It is better to deserve honors and not have them than to have them and not deserve them. 

*-_Mark Twain_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




In the confrontation between the stream and the rock, the stream always wins--not through strength but by perseverance.

*-_H. Jackson Brown, Jr._






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A conversation is a dialogue, not a monologue. That's why there are so few good conversations: due to scarcity, two intelligent talkers seldom meet. 

*-_Truman Capote_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Never judge a man by his umbrella. It may not be his. 

*-_Anon._





 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






You must be willing to do the things today others don't do in order to have the things tomorrow others won't have. 

*-_Les Brown, Live Your Dreams_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Progress is impossible without change, and those who cannot change their minds cannot change anything.
**
*-_George Bernard Shaw_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






I would thank you from the bottom of my heart, but for you my heart has no bottom. 

*-_Anon._






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Do not follow where the path may lead. Go, instead, where there is no path and leave a trail. 

*-_Ralph Waldo Emerson_




*
* :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Junk is something you keep for years and then throw out two weeks before you need it. 

*-_Source Unknown_





 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Let us be of good cheer, remembering that the misfortunes hardest to bear are those which never happen. 

*-_James Russell Lowell_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







And in the end, it's not the years in your life that count. It's the life in your years. 

*-_Abraham Lincoln_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Making a million dollars is the simplest thing in the world. Just find a product that sells for $2000 and that you can buy at a cost of $1000, and sell a thousand of them. 

*-_Jerry Gillies_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Old age isn't so bad when you consider the alternatives. 

*-_Maurice Chevalier_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




All that you accomplish or fail to accomplish with your life is the direct result of your thoughts. 

*-_James Allen_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Motivation is what gets you started. Habit is what keeps you going. 

*-_Jim Ryun_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Once a disease has entered the body, all parts which are healthy must fight it: not one alone, but all. Because a disease might mean their common death. Nature knows this; and Nature attacks the disease with whatever help she can muster.
**
*-_Philipus A. Paracelsus_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The great difficulty in education is to get experience out of ideas. 

*-_George Santayana_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There are some frauds so well conducted that it would be stupidity not to be deceived by them. 

*-_Charles Caleb Colton_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








A small mind is obstinate. A great mind can lead and be led.*
-_Alexander Cannon_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Successful men follow the same advice they prescribe for others. 

*-_Source Unknown_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





A person who can't pay gets another person who can't pay to guarantee that he can pay. Like a person with two wooden legs getting another person with two wooden legs to guarantee that he has got two natural legs. It don't make either of them able to do a walking-match.*

-_Charles Dickens_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






By three methods we may learn wisdom: First, by reflection, which is noblest; Second, by imitation, which is easiest; and third by experience, which is the bitterest.
*
-_Confucius_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Nobody trips over mountains. It is the small pebble that causes you to stumble. Pass all the pebbles in your path and you will find you have crossed the mountain. 

*-_Anon._






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







When you deplore the conditions in the world, ask yourself, am I part of the problem or part of the solution? 

*-_Source Unknown_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*










No matter where or what, there are makers, takers, and fakers. 

*-_Robert A. Heinlein_





 :Cool: 


*

*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Beauty is worse than wine, it intoxicates both the holder and beholder. 

*-_Immermann_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









I believe in rules. Sure I do. If there weren't any rules, how could you break them? 

*-_Leo Durocher_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





There are no greater promisers than those who have nothing to give.
* 
-_Proverb



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







The trouble with the world is that the stupid are cocksure and the intelligent full of doubt. 

*-_Bertrand Russell_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*





Every man gets a narrower and narrower field of knowledge in which he must be an expert in order to compete with other people. The specialist knows more and more about less and less and finally knows everything about nothing. 

*-_Konrad Lorenz_






 :Cool:

----------


## varzay

if you want to be motivated feel the other person as motivation is not one sided

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






The older I grow the more I listen to people who don't talk much. 
*
*-Germain G. Glien*



 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Nothing is ever lost by courtesy. It is the cheapest of the pleasures; costs nothing and conveys much. It pleases him who gives and ;him who receives, and thus, like mercy, it is twice blessed. 

*-_Erastus Wiman_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







There is only one way... to get anybody to do anything. And that is by making the other person want to do it. 

*-_Dale Carnegie_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*









There are risks and costs to a program of action. But they are far less than the long-range risks and costs of comfortable inaction.
**
*-_John Fitzgerald Kennedy_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






If a man has good manners and is not afraid of other people he will get by, even if he is stupid. 


*-_David Eccles_








 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Reflect on your present blessings, of which every man has many; not on your past misfortunes of which all men have some
**
*-_Charles Dickens_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






A great attitude does much more than turn on the lights in our worlds; it seems to magically connect us to all sorts of serendipitous opportunities that were somehow absent before the change. 

*-_Earl Nightingale_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Every story has three sides. Yours, mine and the facts. 

*-_Foster M. Russell_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Tallula

*A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly. Specialization is for insects.*Robert A. Heinlein
I admire the wisdom of this author. I read his book many times. This is a quote from here.

----------


## Chris Ryser

*




Don't just read the easy stuff. You may be entertained by it, but you will never grow from it. 

*-_Jim Rohn_




*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








Liberty is being free from the things we don't like in order to be slaves of the things we do like. 

*-_Ernest Benn_






 :Cool: *
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*








If I had eight hours to chop down a tree, I'd spend six sharpening my ax. 

*
-_Abraham Lincoln_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Motivation is everything. You can do the work of two people, but you can't be two people. Instead, you have to inspire the next guy down the line and get him to inspire his people.
**
*-_Lee Iacocca_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Minds that are ill at ease are agitated by both hope and fear. 

*-_Ovid_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







A man in love mistakes a pimple for a dimple. 

*-_Japanese Proverb_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Education and admonition commence in the first years of childhood, and last to the very end of life. 

*-_Plato_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Forgiveness does not change the past, but it does enlarge the future. 

*-_Paul Boese_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Opinions are a private matter. The public has an interest only in judgments. 

*-_Walter Benjamin_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







It is better to understand a little than to misunderstand a lot. 

*-_Anatole France_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Old age isn't so bad when you consider the alternatives.
*
-_Maurice Chevalier



_ :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Good people are good because they've come to wisdom through failure. We get very little wisdom from success, you know.
*
-_William Saroyan_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







You can do what you have to do, and sometimes you can do it even better than you think you can.
**
*-_Jimmy Carter_





 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Recognize the cunning man not by the corpses he pays homage to but by the living writers he conspires against with the most shameful weapon, Silence, or the briefest review. 

*-_Edward Dahlberg_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Poverty is uncomfortable; but 9 times out of 10 the best thing that can happen to a young man is to be tossed overboard and be compelled to sink or swim. 

*-_James Garfield_







 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







..................... focus on the journey, not the destination. Joy is found not in finishing an activity but in doing it. 


*-_Greg Anderson_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Winners must learn to relish change with the same enthusiasm and energy that we have resisted it in the past. 

*-_Thomas J. Peters_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







Lost wealth may be replaced by industry, lost knowledge by study, lost health by temperance or medicine, but lost time is gone forever. 

*-_Samuel Smiles_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Only as long as a company can produce a desired, worthwhile, and needed product or service, and can command the public, will it receive the public dollar and succeed 

*-_Curtis Carlson_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## Chris Ryser

*






Men in general judge more from appearances than from reality. All men have eyes, but few have the gift of penetration.
**
*-_Niccolo Machiavelli_






 :Cool:

----------


## Chris Ryser

*







If you want to accomplish the goals of your life, you have to begin with the spirit. 

*-_Oprah Winfrey_






 :Cool: 
*
*

----------


## smallworld

WISDOM TO START THE DAY....

*We all die.  The goal isn't to live forever, the goal is to create something that will*.

_Chuck Palahniuk
_*
To the well organized mind, death is but the next great adventure.

*_J.K. Rowling

_*R.I.P Chris.
*

----------

